# Settings for Mighty Press for Mugs



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

I have a Mighty Press, Epson WF 30, and Sawgrass cartridges which I use in sublimating mugs. My question is, what is your prefered setting for the Mighty Press. I keep over-applying or under-applying heat and pressure. 

I'll appreciate a starting point that is know to work. Maybe I can start experminting from there.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

400 degrees medium pressure 5.5 minutes works for us. good luck uncletee


----------



## nikki g (Sep 15, 2009)

400 and 5.5 minutes....medium pressure.


----------



## justemb (Jan 13, 2011)

I have used 200 deg C and 200s BUT I have only done a few. The ones I did came out just fine


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

We've actually found that using the following instructions with that particular mug press keeps your images bright and vivid: 

1. Set idle temp to 285 degrees F.
2. When it reaches 285, place mug inside - use medium to heavy pressure.
3. Let the mug press rise to 365 degrees F. 
4. Bake for 60 seconds.
5. Remove paper immediately.


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

Ok, now I really feel stupid. I tried to increase the temperature but it won't go beyond 180!! As you see in attachment 3, I can put in the number 200 but the minute I close the press, it returns to 180. The end result is that I still have the same problem; the edges are faded. 

p.s. my press uses C. ​


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

In the order of your pictures (left to right), the settings should be set to 137C, 60 (seconds), 185C. It's possible when you input 200, it is the seconds you are inputting, not the temperature. Therefore, when you put the mug in, the display automatically shows the idle temp of 180, which would also be the current temp if you're putting the mug in. 

I would suggest resetting the temps to the ones I mentioned above and make sure you are out of the setting mode (hit mode until you see the current temp of the press - it should be increasing). It will stop rising at 137, put the mug in and it should rise to 185, then count down from 60. 

Also, make sure that your mug press has firm pressure. Let me know if that helps!


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

I still have faded edges. How can I find out if the problem is the heatpress itself?


----------



## justemb (Jan 13, 2011)

I now have the same problem. Till now my pictures were not so large - extending to the edges. I intend doing a test run using elevated temp and longer time - will have to see what happens.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

LaylaG said:


> I still have faded edges. How can I find out if the problem is the heatpress itself?


Faded edges generally mean that the image is too large. Make sure the edges of the image are not near the edge of the heating element. I would test out a mug with a much smaller image and make sure that you don't have any issues with the edges on that. If you still have fading, it could mean your heating element isn't working properly.


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Even if you have set all your settings right, the heat press temperature will go down because the mug is cold or not at the heat press temperature. Because the mug is ceramic, it will absorb a significant amount of heat from the heat press to reach the same temperature and that is sometimes why the heat press will show a lower temperature when the mug is inserted. You will also notice at the beginning of pressing, the temperature will slowly climb and then it will climb faster. 

It helps consistency if you have your mugs at room temperature when you press. If you take the mug straight out of your warehouse, depending on your warehouse conditions your mugs' temperature would be susceptible to outside weather influences.


----------

